# Anybody have or can comment on a coppi cyclocross bike?



## karlos_the_jackal (5 Sep 2009)

Looking at a second hand one tomorrow, seems good, carbon forks and campag veloce-mirage groupset.

Use mainly for winter commuting to start with but would like to do a couple of races this year, cant find a lot of reviews and not to sure about the quality of frames.


----------

